# 10 years old???



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe my little Cleo is 10 years old!! She is the heart and soul of my house.

We've been through a lot together.

Her American Idol experience:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/105003-cleopatras-american-idol-tryout-update.html

Her vanishing act:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/105513-cleopatra-escapes.html

Taking possession of MY roses:











Begging for love and attention when I got home from vacation:




Queen of the stink-eye






But she's my little girl, the only one who really talks to me (although that includes lectures and talking about me behind my back). 

I hope we have many, many more years together. 


And just not to leave out the bratz, a cute picture of them


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol! Happy happy 10th, Cleo!

Omigosh, I had so many laughs reading your old posts, marie! Cleo is one heck of a kitty with such "diva-ish" personality! I really want to hear her sing, she definitely would've made it to the finals and won, just by her looks alone! 

Hope you get lots of toys and luvs from mom, Cleo! :heart


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the gorgoeus Cleo.
The posts made me laugh Marie


----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy birthday Cleo!
She's gorgeous!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Cleo!

:bday


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, sweet Cleo!!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Awww. Cleo reminds me of one of mine, now long gone over the bridge. Beautiful cat, lovely personality.  Happy Birthday, birthday girl.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Cleo! <3 To many many more years to come! Hope your special day is full of treats and cuddles


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Wooo - happy birthday!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cleo! 
Time to celebrate with some Baileys!

(...for your person)

Then when she's passed out in the chair, you can decorate her!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The bratz might do that, but never Cleo! :shock:

She thanks everyone for the lovely birthday wishes. As soon as the clock hit midnight last night, the girls all got treats and new toys (can't just give them to one, you know). :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Cleo!
GORGEOUS Girl!
(And scratches for the bratz too!).


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

LOL at you running outside in your jammies for a cat that wasn't even yours! i know you had to be scared though, hopefully you got a chuckle later on.
it would have been even funnier if your cat had watched you do that from the window...hhmm, why is mom runnin after that cat??:mrgreen:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to Cleo! She looks like a tiny thing (though with massive powers). Is she as small as she looks in the pics?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's a little over 8 pounds. All my girls look bigger than they are because of their long hair.


----------

